# Good Training Treat?



## Vhendi (Feb 16, 2011)

So my three new girls don't know me very well, which is normal considering its only been a few days. 2 of them are rather fine at being handled once I pick them up but they're not interested in being bugged. But one is terrified and not very socialized at all... I've only chased her down once when I had to, to clean the cage and it took several minutes, even after that she has a habit of jumping out to the mdidle of nowhere.

What is a good small treat I could offer to prove I "come in peace"?  I sense this training is going to take a while.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dry cereal or dried bread should do the trick.


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

Im wondering I buy the dried mealworms is there any goodness in them? the meeces love them but they seem like there completely void of anything.I used to buy in the live mealworms for the foreign finches and they disapeared in no time should I be buying live again.


----------

